# Bay Area Speedcubin' 3: Flagj Day 2014



## Ranzha (May 10, 2014)

aka Battle of the GJ 2014

*Register here!*

Competition webpage: http://ca.cubingusa.com/basc3/
Schedule: http://ca.cubingusa.com/basc3/schedule.php

*An official Rubik's Cube competition hosted by Bay Area Speedcubin'.*
*WCA Delegate:* Shelley Chang.

*Date:*
Saturday, June 14, 2014

*Location:*
Moose Family Center Lodge
905 Kifer Rd 
Sunnyvale, California 94086

*Registration Fee:*

Pay onlinePay at the doorRegister online$2n + 3$3n + 3Register at the door$5n + 3
Where n is the number of events you're registering for.
$1 of every competitor's registration cost will go to the World Cube Association.

*What to Bring:*
- Cash to pay for registration. Exact change is recommended for sake of efficient registration, but change will be available.
- Your own cubes. Competitors compete with their own puzzles. Make sure your puzzles are competition-legal by checking that they comply with the WCA Regulations.
- Lunch. Lunch isn't being provided. There are restaurants near the Lodge, but it is recommended that you bring your own lunch.
- Your A-game! Aim for the best results that you can!

*Events:*

EventFormatSoft CutoffHard CutoffTo AdvanceRubik's Cubeaverage of 52:00
in 2 attempts10:00202x2 Cubeaverage of 50:30
in 2 attempts0:45126x6 Cubemean of 34:00
in 1 attempt5:00n/aRubik's Cube: One-Handedaverage of 51:30
in 2 attempts2:0012Rubik's Cube: Blindfoldedbest of 310:00 cumulative soft6 Skewbaverage of 50:30
in 2 attempts0:45n/a

*Volunteers:*
Attention all BASC competitors!
We're looking for some volunteers to assist with judging, scrambling, and running!

Much of what helps build and maintain the momentum of the competition is a stable number of people working the competition at any given moment. Often, the organisation team alone can't cover all the bases and keep the competition flowing efficiently with hundreds of puzzles being cycled about, thousands of results to enter, and a schedule that should be strictly adhered to.
To accommodate for this, the organisation team often recruits other competitors as staff to work the competition as well as recruits volunteers as they are available.

If you are not competing in a particular event and are available to judge, scramble, or run during that time, or simply for more information, please contact Ranzha V. Emodrach as soon as possible. If you happen to be available on the day of the competition and wish to volunteer, that's great too! The more people we have to work the competition, the better!

Hope to you see you there!
The BASC Team


----------



## GrandSlam (Jul 4, 2014)

Is BASC hosting another competition this summer? I can't believe I missed the last one....


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 4, 2014)

GrandSlam said:


> Is BASC hosting another competition this summer? I can't believe I missed the last one....


Yes, we are currently planning one for later this summer.


----------

